# Wizzard Storm HO Slot Car..how are they?



## Matack

Came accross this acution and wondering how these cars run compared to say a G-Plus?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5918645655

Huge difference?

Would novice slot car racer notice the difference?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## TX Street Racer

Matack said:


> Came accross this acution and wondering how these cars run compared to say a G-Plus?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5918645655
> 
> Huge difference?
> 
> Would novice slot car racer notice the difference?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt



Matt, those Wizzard cars are supposed to be pretty quick man. I checked out a Patriot car while I was in Florida and it looks like a great car........but I prefer to run "hard bodies" instead of Lexan......


----------



## Captain Fred

I wouldn't mind checking out something different like that. My aim is to aquire as many different makes & models of slotcars as possible. Most of my current stuff is Tyco, Tomy, JL, LL, Amrac, Rokkar & Marchon, with a few customs on the side.


----------



## noddaz

if you start buying cars for like the Storm you better have a serious track with a good power supply to run them on.
Cars like the Storm are not meant to run on out of the box track with power pack type power supply.
And to answer your question, the Storm would eat a regular G-Plus for lunch.
Scott


----------



## AfxToo

If you really meant a "G-Plus" as in the Aurora G-Plus, most any semi-modern magnet car will be much faster than that model, even the Tomy Turbo and Tyco HP7. If you're talking the Tomy Super G+ (SG+) then the difference is somewhat less, at least in stock trim. The stock SG+ can easily be built up to be as fast or faster than a stock Patriot Storm and vice versa. Since the stock SG+ uses non-ceramic traction magnets it typically isn't allowed to race against the Storm in sanctioned superstock races.

I think the Patriot Storm is a nice platform. It's much more rugged than the Tomy SG+. The Storm is really targeted at racing against the other racing oriented cars like the BSRT G3 and Slottech T1. With all the right goodies like an independent front end, silicone sponge tires, silver electricals, gearing, and some tweaking and tuning by someone who knows how to work the P-cars, the Storm is very competitive with the BSRT and Slottech cars. Keep in mind though that once you get a car like this setup in full superstock racing trim it's no longer a $35 car. It's more like $80-$120 (and higher) car.

I have a few of the older model Patriot P3 Scorpion cars that I use for running on my home track. These are good running and rugged cars. They are easy to work on and easy to get parts for. The parts are also quite affordable. These cars can take more abuse by kids and lead fingers than most any box-set car could ever take. The Patriot lexan bodies are rugged but are nothing you'll worry about preserving for your wall mounted slotcar collection. The bodies are good for racing, especially the latest Storm body. 

The stock Patriots, including the Storm, will run on wall packs if you have one per lane. But like Noddaz said, you really should have something better for power once you get into the higher end cars.


----------



## Captain Fred

Thanks for the education noddaz & AFX. 

One of these days............:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnuts

Using a hardbody on the Wizzard Storm and Patriot chassis is not very difficult, especially using the wide NASCAR bodies from Lifelike or Tyco. A lot of racers modify the Lifelike or Tyco bodies themselves, simply by gluing in stock T-jet tires or plastic tubing inside the body, so that they fit over the Storm posts.
If that is too much work, brp supplies resin cast versions of each manufacturers NASCAR body (including Pontiac) with the Wizzard mounts molded in. These have been the official hardbody for Wizzard cars at Slot Chaos for several years. They have also been used in the Florida http://nasmar.com/ series at the Race Place.
brp's NASCARZ page:
http://sky.prohosting.com/horacer/brp/nascar1.html


----------



## Speed_Racer

AfxToo said:


> If you really meant a "G-Plus" as in the Aurora G-Plus, most any semi-modern magnet car will be much faster than that model, even the Tomy Turbo and Tyco HP7. If you're talking the Tomy Super G+ (SG+) then the difference is somewhat less, at least in stock trim. The stock SG+ can easily be built up to be as fast or faster than a stock Patriot Storm and vice versa. Since the stock SG+ uses non-ceramic traction magnets it typically isn't allowed to race against the Storm in sanctioned superstock races.
> 
> I think the Patriot Storm is a nice platform. It's much more rugged than the Tomy SG+. The Storm is really targeted at racing against the other racing oriented cars like the BSRT G3 and Slottech T1. With all the right goodies like an independent front end, silicone sponge tires, silver electricals, gearing, and some tweaking and tuning by someone who knows how to work the P-cars, the Storm is very competitive with the BSRT and Slottech cars. Keep in mind though that once you get a car like this setup in full superstock racing trim it's no longer a $35 car. It's more like $80-$120 (and higher) car.
> 
> I have a few of the older model Patriot P3 Scorpion cars that I use for running on my home track. These are good running and rugged cars. They are easy to work on and easy to get parts for. The parts are also quite affordable. These cars can take more abuse by kids and lead fingers than most any box-set car could ever take. The Patriot lexan bodies are rugged but are nothing you'll worry about preserving for your wall mounted slotcar collection. The bodies are good for racing, especially the latest Storm body.
> 
> The stock Patriots, including the Storm, will run on wall packs if you have one per lane. But like Noddaz said, you really should have something better for power once you get into the higher end cars.


I'm not sure which car is fastest the Wizard Storm or the AFX Mega G but I will surely test this out for myself and put the video up going against my AFX Knight rider which is 1 out the 2 faster car I ever own and a power pack don't have nothing to do with speed


----------



## Speed_Racer

noddaz said:


> if you start buying cars for like the Storm you better have a serious track with a good power supply to run them on.
> Cars like the Storm are not meant to run on out of the box track with power pack type power supply.
> And to answer your question, the Storm would eat a regular G-Plus for lunch.
> Scott


I'm not sure which car is fastest the Wizard Storm or the AFX Mega G but I will surely test this out for myself and put the video up going against my AFX Knight rider which is 1 out the 2 faster car I ever own and a power pack don't have nothing to do with speed


----------



## videojimmy

I've run several Wizzards... lexan bullets! They're a blur on the track. If used on a life life track (life like has higher rails) they'll stick like glue. They can get boring because there's almost no chance of de-slotting. I let my daughter run them when she want's to play with daddy's race cars  She's 3 and 1/2 and uses the controller like a plunger. This way she can have fun while I run other cars... I use the Tyco 24 volt power pack, one per lane


----------



## slotking

> They can get boring because there's almost no chance of de-slotting


1> swap the traction mags
or
2>put bigger tires on it.





> I'm not sure which car is fastest the Wizard Storm or the AFX Mega G


the storm is purpose built race car. there are multiple variations from all ceramic to neo.

those that run with a stock arm, should all be faster on a road course due to the better handling from front end down force that the mega-g does not have.

tire height and magnet adjustments help in finding the best setup for each car


----------



## cwbam

http://www.hcslots.com/productreviews/wizzardbsrtreview.html


----------

